# 1983? Schwinn Enduro, anybody intrested?



## 48b6 (Dec 18, 2010)

Has 22'' wheels, 5 speed rear hub. The chrome is mint.


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 21, 2010)

I may be, Do you have pics? Price?


----------



## 48b6 (Dec 21, 2010)

pm me your email.


----------

